# Before/After



## Lukikus2

This is when I began taking pictures. Hanging stations.


----------



## Lukikus2

Taking down a wall to open it up.


----------



## Lukikus2

Hair station side.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

that reminds me.  I need a hair cut


----------



## Lukikus2

And another


----------



## Lukikus2

And nail side.


----------



## Lukikus2

NE GA Pappy said:


> that reminds me.  I need a hair cut



Not advertising but GON members get discounted.


----------



## carver

Looks great,do you use French cleat hangers to support the hang stations?


----------



## Lukikus2

carver said:


> Looks great,do you use French cleat hangers to support the hang stations?



They are actually hung on a concrete wall that has been furred out with sheet rock. We used 4" tapcons with fender washers. About 8 per station. Thanks


----------



## Broken Tine

Nice work!  Looks good.


----------



## wvdawg

Looks like a great set-up.  Nice work.


----------



## Lukikus2

Back at it again. I already ripped off the counter top before remembering to take pics.


----------



## Lukikus2

Adding two more pedicure chairs and need some more space.


----------



## Lukikus2

The end result.


----------



## wvdawg

Looks like business is doing well!  Congrats!


----------



## Lukikus2

wvdawg said:


> Looks like business is doing well!  Congrats!



Thanks. Made it through the summer by the skin on our teeth. Season is coming back in and everything is looking up. Will celebrate one year January 3rd.


----------

